
3 Men Who Believed They Were Jesus Were Forced to Live Together – It Ended Badly - new_guy
https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/11/15/three-christs/
======
cuddlecake
This website, it just hurts me.

The article seemed interesting, but so many paragraphs with images or
advertisement in between each, it's just utter bollocks.

